# Cayman



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Been looking at Caymans and the depreciation looks really low.Do they end up expensive if used as a daily driver? More than a TT?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What year / model Cayman

Think the running costs are a bit more than a TT.

I'd imagine Cayman S = TTRS prices for servicing / consumables


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Would be a 718 year or two old.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

So I have had 3 x 981 boxsters and a GT4 and my comments on costs are as follows:

Same service intervals as an Audi, however the cost of a service is higher, i.e. a big service is £1,500. Parts are also more expensive.

However, a Porsche is more over engineered than an Audi - i.e. a porsche has to stop in half the distance it takes to accelerate. So brakes etc are more powerful relative to performance so if you drive with this in mind, wear should be at least as good if not better.

I have to say my cars never had an issue - with GT4 I did three days at Silverstone GP circuit as part of the performance driver course and the only issue was towards the end of the second day the water temps got a bit hot, it just needed a couple of cooling laps. Other than that totally faultless and that included driving doing flat upshits etc. Oh I of course needed new tyres!

In terms of depreciation again I found this to be excellent. My last Boxster which I just sold for the RS I purchased 2 years ago from a main dealer for £37.5k. I just sold it for £31k into the trade. I would stress spec on a Porsche is key.

The new 718 has higher depreciation as the turbo engines are simply not as admired as the previous gen naturally aspirated. If your budget is big then the new gts should hold values very well. I would buy one tomorrow if I did not need the back seats.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a good indy near me so would not be planning to pay dealer service prices.Even basic 718s dont seem that cheap so hopefully would not lose that much.I have lost too much on new TTs so looking for something used that will depreciate less.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Forget the 718`s its got to be a 981, the 718`s dont even sound nice,and as its been said they are hefty to service and the running costs can be quite eye watering,they are a different thing to drive campared to the audi,tbh they are in a different league,as for residual values you wont loose money if you get the right car,you need to get 1 with the right spec,ie chrono pack,pdk box,sport plus,heated seats, sat nav and the telephone package,this is ours,The ml has gone now and its been replaced with the macan s i do like porsche.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

90TJM said:


> Been looking at Caymans and the depreciation looks really low.Do they end up expensive if used as a daily driver? More than a TT?


Depreciation on these is really low (I was tracking one earlier in the year), even the 4 cylinder models. The 718 Cayman S is the 'sweet spot' if you can afford one, but probably more expensive to run as a daily than a TTRS. Porsche main dealer servicing/repair costs can be truly eye watering. Most Caymans are pretty reliable, but you would need to set aside some contingency money and/or buy an extended warranty when the time comes. I would still have one if it were not for their very limited practicality. The 2.5 litre engine in the S is actually a cracker; it's just the "noise" that is missing, but that is not an issue for everyone - as their low depreciation proves.


----------

